# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng sinh thái suối mơ 2 (Đặc sản nam bộ)

## nhahangsuoimo

*CTY TNHH TM DV MTV TAM LỘC**TUẦN LỄ KHUYẾN MÃI CUỐI NĂM CHO QUÝ CÔNG TY ĐẶT TIỆC TẤT NIÊN CUỐI NĂM 2013**GIẢM 15% HÓA ĐƠN THỨC ĂN - TẶNG TRÁI CÂY TRÁNG MIỆNG**NHÀ HÀNG SINH THÁI SUỐI MƠ* *XIN KÍNH CHÀO QUÝ KHÁCH** 
** Nằm giữa thành phố tất bật hiện đang bây giờ, Suối Mơ 2 một khu du lịch nhà hàng ẩm thực là nơi các bạn không thể bỏ qua khi đã một lần ghé qua nơi đây.*  Với một khuôn viên hoàn toàn thoáng mát, với những chồi lá nằm dọc theo hai bên hồ. sẽ tạo cho bạn một cảm giác đầy thoải mái, khi đang thưởng thức những muốn ăn hấp dẫn nơi đây . và còn được thả hồn xuống hồ nước ngắm nhìn những chú cá đang bơi lội , thật thú vị.

* Với mô hình hoạt động gần 10 năm qua trong lĩnh vực nhà hàng ẩm thực tại định phận Bình Chánh. Nhà hàng suối mơ 2 , đã trở thành điểm gặp gỡ lý tưởng của những nhà doanh nhân thành đạt, những bạn trẻ năng động hay những hợp mặt gia đình ấm cúng sau những giờ làm việc căng thẳng.** Với mục tiêu và phương châm hàng đầu của chúng tôi là sự hài lòng,cảm giác thoải mái, thư giãn cho khách hàng do vậy chúng tôi đã không ngừng đổi mới về phong cách phục vụ, cũng như về chất lượng các món ăn để đáp ứng nhu cầu ngày càng cao của quý khách.................** Nhà hàng chuyên phục vụ những món ăn đặc sản, đúng hương vị do đội ngũ đầu bếp chuyên nghiệp chế biến từ các nguyên liệu tươi sống ngon nhất......** Chắc chắn quý khách sẽ hài lòng bởi sự kết hợp hoàn hảo giữ khung cảnh thiên nhiên, không gian thoáng mát và đầy sang trọng và đầy ấm cúm với những món ăn tuyệt vời hòa quyện với tiếng nhạc êm dịu  và chất lương phục vụ tốt nhất từ đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp....**
** hãy đến với chúng tôi hảy cảm nhận và chia sẻ**MỌI CHI TIẾT VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ VỚI CHÚNG TÔI**
**ĐT :  0966 855 701 PHONG OR 0903 141 863 A BẢY**EMAIL : 
kymater@yahoo.com.vn or baygomay@yahoo.com.vn
nhahangsuoimo.vn*

----------

